# 412gal Ideas



## SterlingAce (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey everybody I finally got a 3m 412gal setup.Now I need a few ideas.The fish I already have are 
Zebra moray 40"
Tesselated moray 18"

What I want to add:
2x Volitan Lionfish
1x Marine Betta
1x Radiata Lionfish
1x Foxface
1x Banded Bamboo shark
1x Panther Grouper

Is this too much?And are all of them compatable?Any other ideas?Also I'm not sure if I will be able to get hold of a grouper.I have lots of filtration and live rock.

Thanks


----------



## SterlingAce (Feb 17, 2006)

These are my 2 babies Maverick (Zebra) and Goose (Tesselated)


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't know anything about that tesselated moray but judging it by it's teeth he is a fish eater. fish eating eels and lions do not get along at all. So if you already have the eels I wouldn't consider lionfish. depending on how big and fast the eel grows it could eat the marine betta, and some of the other fish. keep us posted and put up some pictures.


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

With that size tank, I would clearly go for a shark


----------



## SterlingAce (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes I have decided that I'm going to sell the tessy.I really wanted a shark but somebody told me that the likelyhood that it could be stung is too high.


----------

